# Il destino del tradito: tra lasciare e rimanere.



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

molto romantico...

lo vedo restare...il calice in mano, seduto sulla veranda, accanto ci sta lei.

lo vedo andare, sopra un cavallo, l'orizzonte rosso fuoco alle spalle... sparirà certo.

...ma non è mai cosi, mai comunque cosi romantico.

il tradito se gli va bene sarà sempre e comunque colui che si
 dibatterà se ha fatto bene o ha fatto male.

questa è la vita dei comuni mortali.

Spider


----------

